# West branch bait and tackle crappie tournament



## walleyekiller446 (Oct 24, 2014)

West branch bait and tackle is having a crappie tournament this Sunday may7 it's 20 per boat 10 for big fish you can sign up at the bait shop


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Great event! You can fish with a partner or solo.


----------

